# Anyone an Albion saddle expert/dressage!



## jen1 (24 June 2008)

Can anyone explain the difference between the Albion dressage saddle models?
So far I have seen ads for Lux, K2, Legend, Style, SL, SLK Ultima and K2 Legend!
I know I can look at the newer models on their web site but if anyone can explain the differences in the other models, what they are like to ride in etc I would appreciate it!


----------



## KatB (24 June 2008)

Have ridden in a K2, a Lux, a Legend and an SL and now own a Style (which is identicle to the SL!) The Lux has a very deep seat and is very straight. The Legent is not quite as deep, has suede knee things and the blocks are almost on the outside of the saddle flap. The k is pretty standard "dressage" saddle, decent blocks, quite forward cut for a dr. saddle. They are also known as the K2 legend, as it has the word "legend" printed under the flap. The SLk ultima is gorgeous, big blocks, and nice narrow twist in the seat. Very straight, true dr saddle, but not too much of a bucket seat. My Style and the SL have slightly smaller blocks than the SLK, and are slightly more forward cut....


----------



## star (24 June 2008)

i have a Style - it must be about 10yrs old now, but still looks fab.  I dont like to be fixed in place as much as you are in the SLK so the Style suits me fine


----------



## jen1 (24 June 2008)

Ohhh thanks for that you are truly an expert and I bow down to you!

So one more question, or 3! re the more forward cut saddles, I thought DR saddles were supposed to be straight assumed that was what put you in the 'best' position for DR/flawork? Is it better to have a deep seat or is it more personal preference? I Have a fairly big moving horse that can have his 'moments' so would think a deep seat would hold you in place better? Also have you heard of an 'original comfort' Albion saddle? 
Cheers!


----------



## KatB (24 June 2008)

I *think* the comfort is similar to the Lux. Very deep "steep" cantle at the back. 

Basically I am naturally short from hip to knee and like to ride relatively short, so needed a slightly more forward cut saddle than a dead straight flap as I would have fought with it with the way I ride. If you have very long legs a more forward cut one will suit you a bit more as gives more room for your leg!! But is all very personal preference!! If I remember rightly you had an Isabelle Werth saddle before? If so you will prob like the deep seated/big blocked types 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only thing I can really advise is try as many as possible, I had ridden in saddles I loved on other horses but hated on my horse. All personal preference really. Everyone who has sat on my style loves it though


----------



## cpendle (24 June 2008)

The SL and the SLK are built on the same tree and both have a narrow twist.  The SL has a much flatter seat than the SLK which has a deeper seat and higher cantle.

The SLK Ultima is built on a different tree, has larger knee rolls and a deep seat.  It feels more 'solid' than the SL &amp; SLK.

The SLK Ultima Platinum is meant to have an adjustable tree that can be changed with the shape of the horse.


----------



## ColouredFan (26 June 2008)

I have ridden in a ledgend and own an SL, I love it, it helps my position alot and my horse goes well in it. Manged to buy it second hand so was pretty lucky.

Here it is with me onboard to give you an idea of the position it puts you in - I school a hole longer than this


----------



## Spotsrock (28 June 2008)

Hi, not really answering your Q but I have an Albion Selecta with dressage pads for sale at the moment. 17.5 medium narrow.


----------

